# Mauszeiger ändern!



## JERK (28. Aug 2004)

Aloha Leuz,
hab neulich mal versucht auf meiner Site den Mauszeiger mit Hilfe von Java zu ändern. Hab es aber überhaupt nicht hingekriegt. Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial oder kann es mir einer Erklären? Wäre echt nett!
THX
GreetZ
**J€RK**


----------



## meez (28. Aug 2004)

Ich denke das geht nicht...Eventuell kriegst du in einem Frame deiner App hin...Aber generell... :bahnhof:


----------



## foobar (28. Aug 2004)

> hab neulich mal versucht auf meiner *Site* den Mauszeiger mit Hilfe von Java zu ändern


Meinst du Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## Beni (28. Aug 2004)

Sprechen wir hier von _Java_ oder von _JavaScript_?

Bei Java nützt Dir vielleicht das: Component#setCursor.


----------



## Grizzly (29. Aug 2004)

Wenn es um Java (und nicht JavaSctipt bzw. ECMAScript) geht, empfehle ich Dir hierzu Java ist auch eine Insel (3. Aufl.): 15.35 Selbst definierte Cursor.


----------



## JERK (29. Aug 2004)

Ohh es gibt da einen Unterschied? :autsch:   Joa dann weiß ich auch nicht sogenau, aber ich will auf einer InternetSeite einen anderen Mauszeiger habn. Ich glaub ma das daüf javascript benötigt wird oder?


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2004)

Jepp, du brauchst JavaScript und nicht Java. Guckst du hier: selfhtml


----------



## Blurry (29. Aug 2004)

JERK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohh es gibt da einen Unterschied? :autsch:



http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

"Der Unterschied ist so gross wie zwischen Haus abreissen und Frühstücken."

Das Zitat find ich göttlich. 8)


----------



## JERK (31. Aug 2004)

Aber mit Javascript (also InternetSeiten!!) ist das nicht möglich, den Mauszeiger zu ändern?


----------



## Heiko (31. Aug 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jepp, du brauchst JavaScript und nicht Java. Guckst du hier: selfhtml



Hier findest du eine Antwort, wenn es geht.


----------



## tuHei (31. Aug 2004)

mit CSS kannst du aus 17 mauszeigern wählen:

hier ist ein tutorial: http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/css_cursors.html


----------



## JERK (31. Aug 2004)

aver bei den Links steht immer nur wie man cousor einsetzt die schon bei Windows gibt und die man dann auch nur auf einer bestimmten kleinen Fläche einsetzen kann. Gibs auch eine möglichkeit über eine ganze InternetSeite einen selbst erstellten Cousor zu benutzen? z.B. hier: www.ogame.de dort wurde es ja auch irgendiwe gemacht


----------



## tuHei (31. Aug 2004)

hmpf...  nö, ich weiss nicht wie das geht, aber schau doch mal in den vielen java-source seiten nach, da gibts alles mögliche, kalender, uhren, spiele was weiss ich nicht alles, wahrscheinlich auch zeiger... vorausgesetzt das wurde mit javascript gemacht... google einfach mal nach 'download javascript' oder 'download applet'


----------

